# not long diagnosed and struggling



## webbo2013 (Sep 15, 2013)

hello

I've recently been diagnosed with IBS. I'm beginning to get an idea what sets it off.

Shreddies is one thing! And some brown breads.

I'm completely flummoxed what a whole grain and whole wheat is and am struggling to understand. I'm trying to avoid food that sets it off but I'm not doing very well.

Can anyone point me in the right direction to get some information. Do i avoid wheat entirely? I'm so confused!! I had a terrible week last week and can't repeat it!!! Help!


----------



## Beaner (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi there my suggestion would be to do as much research on the fodmaps diet, there is great information and research from the monash university on fodmaps and they have an extensive list of foods that are ok to eat and which to avoid also they have an app for smart phones which is wonderful I have it and it makes eating easy. I've been on the fodmaps diet now 3 weeks and I'm feeling great. Good luck


----------

